# HK VP9 for EDC



## GCBHM

I have made the VP9 my official EDC gun. I still have my Glocks, and won't get rid of them, but if you have not put your hands on the new HK VP9 you really ought to at least pick one up next time you're in your local gun shop, ESPECIALLY if you're a striker fire person. It has the best factory trigger I've felt on a SF pistol, and it rivals many DA/SA models. It really is a quality pistol.


----------



## TAPnRACK

Are you getting paid to talk this much about HK pistols?


----------



## GCBHM

I wish. Someone asked me to give a rolling log, and I've just tried to be accommodating.


----------



## berettatoter

GCBHM said:


> I wish. Someone asked me to give a rolling log, and I've just tried to be accommodating.


So, is this nifty new blaster from HK really retailing for around 799? I have read up on the gun, but you know how gun magazines can be.


----------



## rustygun

Does the patented charging system really make the slide easy to rack?


----------



## GCBHM

berettatoter said:


> So, is this nifty new blaster from HK really retailing for around 799? I have read up on the gun, but you know how gun magazines can be.


I got mine with night sights and an extra mag for $699. The standard version, with their factory glow sights and two mags, lists for $599, which is not bad at all when you consider the avg Glock runs $539.


----------



## GCBHM

rustygun said:


> Does the patented charging system really make the slide easy to rack?


It gives you a good grip for sure, but you can also take it off if you don't like it. One of the best features, other than the trigger, is the more than 20 different grip configurations with the ability to change the side panels and backstrap.


----------



## rustygun

GCBHM said:


> It gives you a good grip for sure, but you can also take it off if you don't like it. One of the best features, other than the trigger, is the more than 20 different grip configurations with the ability to change the side panels and backstrap.


The reason I ask is because I know people with limited hand strength that it could benefit. Just wandering if it works as advertised.


----------



## GCBHM

rustygun said:


> The reason I ask is because I know people with limited hand strength that it could benefit. Just wandering if it works as advertised.


I think it does give an added advantage. It does for me. It's not bulky at all, but gives ample assistance for a good grip. The slide isn't small or hard to charge, so the charging system makes it all the more easy.


----------



## pic

I don't think i would carry a CCW cocked and ready to fire gun in single action mode without a safety.
Your more likely to shoot accidentally, yourself or an innocent person before encountering a real life self defense situation


----------



## GCBHM

Huh?


----------



## pic

GCBHM said:


> Huh?


We are getting lost recommending certain handguns to newbies, etc . Without the proper training. And not placing safety as the first priority.


----------



## buckhorn_cortez

> I don't think i would carry a CCW cocked and ready to fire gun in single action mode without a safety.


There is a safety, it's part of the trigger just like a Glock (small lever in the middle of the trigger). Keep your finger off of the trigger until you're going to shoot the pistol.

I have the P30 and the VP9 and the P30 with the LEM trigger has no safety other than the extremely long trigger pull. Same can be said for a SIG P series. I have the P229 and once the gun is loaded and de-cocked, the only safety is the heavy DA trigger pull.


----------



## pic

buckhorn_cortez said:


> There is a safety, it's part of the trigger just like a Glock (small lever in the middle of the trigger). Keep your finger off of the trigger until you're going to shoot the pistol.
> 
> I have the P30 and the VP9 and the P30 with the LEM trigger has no safety other than the extremely long trigger pull. Same can be said for a SIG P series. I have the P229 and once the gun is loaded and de-cocked, the only safety is the heavy DA trigger pull.


I understand the whole concept behind keeping your finger off the trigger, it's the other object or objects that could get into the trigger, the objects or things without a brain. 
twigs, shirts, improper holster, coat strings, . Murphy has a whole list of objects..
The thingy on the triggers are basically a drop your gun safety. So inertia will not cause your trigger to engage if dropped along with the other safe action system like the Glock has.
I'm just stressing the importance of safety n training as opposed to a position against a manual safety because of a failure to remember to disengage it. Thanks


----------



## GCBHM

Pic, I'm lost. 

You said "We are getting lost recommending certain handguns to newbies, etc . Without the proper training. And not placing safety as the first priority"?

We who? Are you assuming that by recommending a pistol for CC that I'm telling people to just go buy a pistol without first becoming familiar with firearms or taking the individual initiative to get proper training? 

You also said "I don't think i would carry a CCW cocked and ready to fire gun in single action mode without a safety. Your more likely to shoot accidentally, yourself or an innocent person before encountering a real life self defense situation".

OK, but again, what does your opinion of carrying a particular pistol have to do with the OP? 

First, just to be clear with regard to safety, I do agree that safety is paramount, but who said anything about being unsafe with a firearm? Secondly, with regard to the HK VP9 being unsafe, it is no less safe than any other pistol on the market. In fact, the striker fire system is inherently safer than most pistols. The trigger system on the VP9 is a SA system as compared to the DA system on other striker fire pistols, but it is still a striker fire pistol. Lastly, the trigger safety is not the drop safety. The drop safety is internal and literally blocks the firing pin from striking the primer if the pistol were to be dropped, while the trigger safety is external and designed to prevent a glancing blow from engaging the trigger. In other words, you have to intend to depress the trigger in order for it to go off. 

Now, does that mean an object can't somehow find its way in the trigger guard, somehow manage to depress the trigger without your knowledge? I guess anything is possible, but let's be honest. Unless you have the gun out of the holster, that is very unlikely. That said, I never suggest anyone carry something they're not comfortable with, but recommending the HK VP9 to a new gun owner is no more reckless than recommending any other pistol on the market. Get training, become a competent operator and be safe, sure, but again, what does that have to do with recommending a pistol? 

What's the issue again?


----------



## berettatoter

GCBHM said:


> I got mine with night sights and an extra mag for $699. The standard version, with their factory glow sights and two mags, lists for $599, which is not bad at all when you consider the avg Glock runs $539.


Awesome! That sounds more like it compared to MSRP.


----------



## GCBHM

Glock safety system: Our ?Safe Action?® System. Always safe and always ready. | GLOCK USA

The HK VP9 has 5.4-pound trigger pull which was designed with a single-action style break that HK has engineered to reduce pre-travel. Similar to many striker-fired pistols, a trigger safety latch must be engaged before pulling the trigger.

Additional safety features include a firing pin block, a heavy-duty extractor that also functions as a loaded chamber indicator, and a cocking indicator on the rear of the slide.

Read more: First Look: Heckler & Koch VP9 | Handguns


----------



## pic

Yea I got a little lost there. Sorry 

The trigger thingy is part of the safe drop system , look up "inertia trigger safety"


----------



## GCBHM

Yeah, all the safety mechanisms work together.


----------



## pic

That vp9 has been getting great reviews. Watched Hickok shooting that HK.
great choice
Pic


----------



## GCBHM

I agree. Actually, the hicock review was one of the reviews I watched prior to buying the VP9. It really makes a great carry gun for those who don't mind a full size pistol. I have been carrying it for about a month now, and it really carries well in the appendix carry. I got a pretty decent kydex IWB holster for it that covers the trigger perfectly, so there is zero chance of an accidental shooting while carrying it. 

Now, I would not carry a SA pistol cocked and locked in the appendix carry, but I feel completely comfortable carrying any other pistol in that mode with the proper holster.


----------



## pic

There's been a lot of trigger comparisons between the Walher PPQ and the Vp9. 
I like how very solid the internal guts on the VP9 frame slide look.


----------



## buckhorn_cortez

I'm up to 650 rounds through my VP9 in the last two weeks. It's a great pistol so far. Far better (for me) than the P30 V1. Interestingly, my wife shoots the P30 better than the VP9 and I'm the complete opposite. I find the V1 trigger hard to gage for the break point as you're continually cocking he hammer through the entire, very long pull until there is a hard point - and then it trips.

The VP9 trigger is just a clean, smooth break with a fairly short reset. The charging ears I find useful, not obtrusive, they don't rub on you carrying the gun and make operating the slide much easier. You can also use them to cycle the slide one-handed should you need to do that.

The ergonomics of the grip are, perhaps, the best that can be found on a pistol because of the interchangeable side panels and back strap. My only criticism of the gun is the groove in the trigger guard. I know it's there so that you can wear gloves operating the gun without fear of catching the glove under the trigger and jamming the trigger action - but, I haven't yet found the combination of side panels and back strap that keeps my finger from rubbing on the groove.

The VP9 will run ammunition that gives my SIG P229 problems - cheap stuff that's not quite within specs for the rim. I've tried cheap ammo, hollow points, intermixing ammunition types (115 gr, 124gr, 147gr, round nose and hollow point) - and the gun just spits out the brass - and without hitting me in the head or face.

I've run the gun hot with mag dumps and cold (34F) letting it sit in my garage before taking it to the range. Doesn't seem to care - just cycles every time.

It's a great pistol. Haven't been this impressed with a new gun in a number of years.


----------



## GCBHM

Does anyone else have some time with the VP9? I've got about 2000 rounds through mine now with zero malfunctions. The only negative thing I can say is that the slide release lever is sensitive to locking the slide back if you're not careful, but that is easily corrected. These really are great pistols, but I wonder if they can be classified as out of the box combat ready. Thoughts?


----------



## BigCityChief

^Yes - I have nothing bad to say about it. I am awaiting delivery of a holster for it, at which time it'll become more than a range gun.^


----------



## GCBHM

Which holster did you order?


----------



## BigCityChief

GCBHM said:


> Which holster did you order?


A Talon OWB black leather with thumb strap. I really like it.


----------

